# S&W Revolvers Test Questions - Final Batch?



## hoppy70 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am semi-retired and am taking a self-passed and self-taught Armorers course on S&W Revolvers. I hope to become a part-time light Gunsmith in the future. There are about 60 quiz questions. During my study and research I am having some concerns related to some of the following quiz questions. *I believe that this will be the final batch of questions. *Either I am not sure of the correct answer or I have received conflicting answers. Thanks for your help.

Note #7. In double action, what gun part, or parts does the trigger hit to force the hammer back? 
a)	The cylinder stop 
b)	The sear 
c)	The hammer itself 
d)	The hand pin 
e)	a and b 
f)	a and c 
g)	b and c

Note #8. Besides the safety feature of the hammer making contact with the hump on the rebound slide, what gun part acts as an internal safety? 
a)	The safety pin 
b)	the trigger lever pin 
c)	The strain screw 
d)	The hammer block

Note #10. When the revolver is at rest, what is the correct position of the hammer block? 
a)	It can move freely inside the frame and touching the trigger 
b)	It is touching the cylinder stop, thus preventing its movement 
c)	It is situated between the frame and the hammer 
d)	It rests in between the sear and the hammer

Note #11. What gun part pushes on the center pin and allows the cylinder to swing open? 
a)	The rebound slide stud 
b)	The extractor rod 
c)	The stirrup 
d)	The bolt

Note #12. The center pin is one lock on the firearm, what is the other? 
a)	The side plate 
b)	The master lock 
c)	The locking bolt 
d)	The stock pin


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Note #7. In double action, what gun part, or parts does the trigger hit to force the hammer back? 
b)	The sear





Note #8. Besides the safety feature of the hammer making contact with the hump on the rebound slide, what gun part acts as an internal safety? 


d)	The hammer block 


Note #10. When the revolver is at rest, what is the correct position of the hammer block? 


c)	It is situated between the frame and the hammer 


Note #11. What gun part pushes on the center pin and allows the cylinder to swing open? 



d)	The bolt 


Note #12. The center pin is one lock on the firearm, what is the other? 


c)	The locking bolt



Happy70,

If you will go to Numrich Arms (Gun Parts Corp) you can find a schematic of a Smith & Wesson revolver with the parts identified.

Bob Wright


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

What I don't understand is:
• You're taking an armorer's course about S&W revolvers, but you don't have any S&W revolvers to examine. Then why are you taking the course? Do you intend to work on S&W revolvers as a gunsmith? Without prior revolver experience?
• The course you're taking does not include any pictorial materials showing the inner workings of generic S&W revolvers? Who published this course?


----------



## hoppy70 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. My course includes many firearms. I cannot afford to buy a firearm for each one. I do plan to work part-time in the future with a gunsmith with over 45 years experience. Also, I plan to to start with simple tasks at first and work my way up to more difficult tasks. I have a complete set of Jerry Kuhbhausen's books. Thanks!


----------

